
Movies on Vinyl – VHD the Forgotten 1980s Videodisc - mmmnt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWLaAwr3sM
======
bobbrown
wow, funny to see how much experimentation there was before we arrived where
we went. Wonder how we will look back at current technology - like Google,
Facebbok, Amazon and Apple.

